# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  Facial Recognition Matches People to Most Similar Porn Star

## presence

> Ever see an attractive person and wonder what he or she looked like naked?


Get a job for the TSA!  No really...




> Two porn websites have made that fantasy a reality, using facial-recognition technology to match user-submitted photos of people to porn stars.
> 
> 
>       But there doesn't appear to be any mechanism for consent on the part of  the people whose images are submitted. And what happens if someone uses  the matches to harass an ex-girlfriend, an ex-husband or a friend's  mother? 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gee, you look familiar
> 
> ...


http://www.livescience.com/24944-por...cognition.html

----------


## Matt Collins

I ran my face through it, and it came back with a picture of my face on my own body.

----------

